# Monster Cables or Not?!?!



## greenspanatl (Jul 24, 2011)

I am at the stage where I am purchasing my HDMI cables. I am in need of a few 6ft cables and one 12ft cable. Does it matter if I go with monster will it make a difference vs a non major brand name. Thanks in advance!


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Not! Get them from Monoprice. You can't beat the price.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I have found no advantage to Monster cables over Monoprice HHMI cables and have used both.


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

Monoprice...


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2011)

Get em at Monoprice and used the left over cash to light a cigar with.


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

I don`t want to repeat what others said but Monoprice for your daily home theater


----------



## jinjuku (Mar 23, 2007)

If you can get Monster at a great price (that is competitive with the likes of Monoprice) then that is fine. Otherwise just get Monoprice. 

If you live close to Ohio you could check out partsexpress. Their cable pricing is competitive now and if you live close the shipping is quicker.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Ditto for both Parts Express and Monoprice. Can't go wrong with either.


----------

